# First rooster what do I do?



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

I was just given my first rooster. I have not had one in the past. I have 30 free range hens and I hope the rooster will warn them of predators. What should I expect? What should I do different now that there is a rooster? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You dot need to do anything differently for the rooster, except feed. Roosters can't eat laying ration for long periods of time as the calcium builds up/hurts their organs and will eventually kill them.

As I said in the other thread, 30 hens is too many for one rooster to look after, he will pick his favourites and make sure they are ok, but since he can't physically keep track of that many girls, he simply won't. I don't go over 10-12 hens per rooster as that is the max most of them can handle diligently. I also breed so my ratio is more like 1 roo for every 3-6 hens.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> You dot need to do anything differently for the rooster, except feed. Roosters can't eat laying ration for long periods of time as the calcium builds up/hurts their organs and will eventually kill them.
> 
> As I said in the other thread, 30 hens is too many for one rooster to look after, he will pick his favourites and make sure they are ok, but since he can't physically keep track of that many girls, he simply won't. I don't go over 10-12 hens per rooster as that is the max most of them can handle diligently. I also breed so my ratio is more like 1 roo for every 3-6 hens.


i would look around & find 2 to 3 more roosters 
they may fight some at 1st but after a little time they should get things all worked out. then you have many more sets of eyes watching out for things with big teeth.

good luck
piglett


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Agree with piglett! With you are free ranging, the more the better! We had one with 12 and have a couple that could care less about what he said. Not good with all these hawks and coyotes during the day. 2-3 roos aren't easy to introduce.. if you go with 3, try and get two that have been raised together. The one thing you have going for you is that you free range and may not have any troubles because of it. Good luck!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

back2simplelife said:


> Agree with piglett! With you are free ranging, the more the better! We had one with 12 and have a couple that could care less about what he said. Not good with all these hawks and coyotes during the day. 2-3 roos aren't easy to introduce.. if you go with 3, try and get two that have been raised together. The one thing you have going for you is that you free range and may not have any troubles because of it. Good luck!


you can also lock all roosters in a shed for 2 days with feed/water

& a fan to keep cool

once everything looks good then put all the roosters in the coop at night

if not the roo you already have will probably get the tar beat out of him

by the ones you added

good luck
piglett


----------

